
Pentagon admits China could outpace US on AI without changes - joeyespo
https://www.businessinsider.com/pentagon-admits-china-could-outpace-us-on-ai-without-changes-2019-8
======
mytailorisrich
This is a lost battle akin to the British trying to prevent America from
overtaking them.

China is about the same size as the US with 4+ times the population.

Unless the US want to keep a large proportion of mankind in poverty the
reality is that a few countries (China, India, perhaps others) have the
potential to overtake the US, and will overtake the US if we believe in
development.

